# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > General Homesteading >  Regal Cook Stove

## intothenew

The cook stove at the hunting cabin is in serious need of some love. It is the step child, I kept all the good parts for her sister at the house. Here's a view of the one at home with fresh mascara.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And the cabin, that's Krusty the Kook greasin' a pan.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


I plan on bringing that stove home and disassembling it this spring. I need an oven door, ash pan, and certainly some fasteners. The fasteners and ash pan I'm OK with, the oven door not so much. I can make a crude door if I must, but I'd like to find a replacement. Any body know where I can find parts? My googlefu came up lame. Regal is the name brand.

----------


## gryffynklm

Here is one site I found the other day.
http://stovehospital.com/

----------


## hunter63

Maybe try this group.....been in it for a while, was working on a cast iron gas stove, at the time.
http://dir.groups.yahoo.com/group/ca...&sec=dir&slk=8

Nice stove BTW......

----------


## intothenew

> Here is one site I found the other day.
> http://stovehospital.com/


Thanks for the link, I had briefly looked that guy over a few days ago. Regal does not come up in any text on that site, makes me wonder if it in fact is brand Regal. Maybe that is just the model. He does offer a phone number and address to a peer, that may could lead somewhere.




> Maybe try this group.....been in it for a while, was working on a cast iron gas stove, at the time.
> http://dir.groups.yahoo.com/group/ca...&sec=dir&slk=8
> 
> Nice stove BTW......


Hadn't thought about a usergroup, I'll wade in amongst em'. Thanks for the compliment. The one at the house cooks really well, draws really well, and will bank decent. The one at the cabin has just got too many things wrong. It's not quite frustrating, but getting close.

----------


## hunter63

I'm a big fan of functioning antiques and the older methods.........
This is the stove I had to convert to propane from NG....a duel fuel would be nice..........

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

I've considered the possibility of adding propane to the cabin stove during this overhaul. If you'll notice in my second pic, in the floor to the right of the stove, is the "She Devil". An NG converted to propane, thermo-couple and thermostat. It has a nice honeywell control valve on it. The guts from that stove added to the wood stove would be excellent.

Looks like a beautiful restoration on your end.

----------


## Rick

Here's another sister for $275.00

http://www.arkansasmatters.biz/class...ssified=123608

----------


## hunter63

I need a cover for my ash bucket for the cabin heating stove....like the one in your Home pic.......When cleaning out ashes on the fly, I need to take the bucket outside till it cools off.
Where did you come up with that?

----------


## intothenew

> Here's another sister for $275.00
> 
> http://www.arkansasmatters.biz/class...ssified=123608


The current cabin stove carries little sentiment, so replacing is not out of the question. AR is a fer piece though, shipping could be a big issue. Wanna buy a slightly used, bacon cookin', biscuit burnin', hot mamma? Is the draw on that stove as bad as the one at the cabin, or is that Marlboro smoke? Can anybody smell it?




> I need a cover for my ash bucket for the cabin heating stove....like the one in your Home pic.......When cleaning out ashes on the fly, I need to take the bucket outside till it cools off.
> Where did you come up with that?


I'll get you a name off of it tonight, it came from Farm Bureau. I think it is actually a feed bucket, the handle locks the lid.

----------


## intothenew

You can see how the lid locks.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hossthehermit

A guy I used to work with quit the mill 30 odd years ago and went into business fixing stoves. He's a good guy, does good work, knows his stuff.

http://www.antiquecookstove.com/

----------


## intothenew

> A guy I used to work with quit the mill 30 odd years ago and went into business fixing stoves. He's a good guy, does good work, knows his stuff.
> 
> http://www.antiquecookstove.com/


Thanks, I'll contact him. He does have a nice looking place, and inventory.

----------


## hunter63

ITN...Thanks for posting, I'll look for one of those buckets....or maybe just the top.

Will still take it out side, though as it still gets hot, and smokes for a while if the coals are still going....

When running it non-stop for a couple of weeks, it drafts better if you do a partial clean out every couple of days....usually first thing in the morning as it had burned down over night.
I just keep a small pile of coals, add some wood and tender, let it heat up (smolder) awhile, the open the draft and away it goes.

----------


## intothenew

Hoss, Mark got back to me last night. He was the first to respond, but it's a dead end. Thanks again for the contact though.

----------


## crashdive123

I guess my googlefu is not strong either.

It may be cost prohibitive, but if you have a place that does metal castings nearby - maybe the door on your home stove could be used to make another?

----------


## hunter63

The problem that i found was most restorers don't sell parts, you have to ship them the stove, then they rebuild it.....at least that was my experience when working on my gas stove.

I wanted conversion orifices from NG to propane.....have to be sized then converted to the different gas.
they wouldn't sell them....probably for good reason, liability?

Even the site that Gryf referenced does re-casting of parts, but does send it out.

----------


## intothenew

> I guess my googlefu is not strong either.
> 
> It may be cost prohibitive, but if you have a place that does metal castings nearby - maybe the door on your home stove could be used to make another?


Certainly an option, and yes there is a foundry close. But, I'll fab something if it comes to that.  




> The problem that i found was most restorers don't sell parts, you have to ship them the stove, then they rebuild it.....at least that was my experience when working on my gas stove.
> 
> I wanted conversion orifices from NG to propane.....have to be sized then converted to the different gas.
> they wouldn't sell them....probably for good reason, liability?
> 
> Even the site that Gryf referenced does re-casting of parts, but does send it out.


You can resize those orifices yourself. To go from NG to propane is smaller. Jackleg but, hammer/punch/brad the opening smaller, then start sizing back up with hand drills adjusting air as you go. Now, if you're a one shot one kill kinda guy you need a chart such as this. You still have to adjust windage.



I sent emails, or sign up request, to all of the above. The only response so far was the guy that hoss suggested. The user group hasn't even replied.

----------


## hunter63

Actually that exactly what I did.....I used a number drill index set to size the holes, to give me a rough size for NG, BTU rating......soldered hole shut, then drilled out to the corresponding size for that BTU on the chart for propane. Thanks for posting the chart BTW, I have one but this version is laid out better.

Oven was kind tricky as I had to do a proportion to get the size......(I was told there would be no math...LOL). Worked as it has the best flame of any of them.
As all the burners were slightly different sizes, was kinda a PITA...but all came out pretty good with a nice blue burn....except 2 burners, need to redo, got some orange in the flame.

----------


## intothenew

hunter63, I got the invite for the yahoo group early last weekend. I have poured over the links and sent out a few e-mails to some vendors. I'll give that a few days before I post in the group.

I searched the site for Regal and came up nil. I am quickly coming to the realization that I'm driving a Chevette in a Cadillac town.

----------


## intothenew

A little rough around the edges, but I think I can fix it.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Scored a griddle with it.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I've gave the griddle some luvin'

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------

